# GO - then - SHOW!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this is PIKE's post - the opinions are not necessarily those of his owner - scoring in the show ring for SPORT DOG's
1 full day of hunting in the Field +4
2 bloody tail tip & ears +5
3 raw nose & private parts +4
4 no whiskers left + 3
5 loose jowls + 4
6 no desire to get off the tail gate +6
7 care less about a award +10
8 scars from 100's of previous hunts + 12
The SHOW RING
pickup trucks backed into a circle - tail gates down
the JUDGE
HUNTER that has missed the most shots - he has lost his pride and is impartial
in the end PIKE hopes to be in the top 10 LOL


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

REM - you are the silliest! Always make me laugh!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What, there's no campfire or cooler full of refreshments in your list. Its not a full hunt unless everyone kicks back for a few laughs and tall tales at the end of the day.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - we are the boys from Kentucky when hunting - B/B - a great Bourbon and beer after the hunt is a GIVEN - when it comes to a campfire - none of us can be trusted with matches - LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Tex - we are the boys from Kentucky when hunting - B/B - a great Bourbon and beer after the hunt is a GIVEN - when it comes to a campfire - _*none of us can be trusted with matches - LOL*_


is that also a parole condition REMc?? ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - just the ankle bracelet - we never worry about getting lost in the field - we all have one - the government will find us - after 4 years of trying to Loose PIKE he checks back to much! LOL


----------

